# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Mei edger questions

## CalCal

Hi:  

anyone has experienced with MEI edging machine.  Easy fit, 641 or the Phoenix?  I would like to know approximate pricing, level of accuracy, what tracing do you used with them.  Any additional informations are welcome.  TIA

----------


## lensmanmd

> Hi:  
> 
> anyone has experienced with MEI edging machine.  Easy fit, 641 or the Phoenix?  I would like to know approximate pricing, level of accuracy, what tracing do you used with them.  Any additional informations are welcome.  TIA


I have been an advocate for the EZFit NBL.  Their new one is smaller than what we have.  
Starting with accuracy.  Extremely accurate, as long as you maintain it.  Steps, drills, custom shapes, custom bevels.  A very powerful machine.  All custom edging data, including chemistrie and drill data can be stored for easy retrieval.  
Pricing depends on several factors, but expect 85K - 95K.  Consumables are not cheap, and i do recommend sticking with MEI consumables.  We tried multiple third party options, and found that they ended up costing more in the long run.  
We use the Santinelli LT-1200 for all of our traces with the z data enabled and the max data points, mainly for all of the FF that we produce.  We will be adding the Briot Gravitech next year, primarily for rimless and nylor.  
Throughput will depend on product mix.  We average 8-10 pr/hr, as we process a good amount of steps, drillss, Lindberg/ici berlin style metal grooves and ARs on it.  

The investment, IMO, is worth it if you process a lot drills, chemistrie, T and steps (mostly for suns and sport goggles) and ARs.  The EZFit NBL is great for ARs w/hydros.  Otherwise, the ROI may not be worth it.

----------


## dima

I saw the new model of ezfit it is very impressive and have less "dust" better filters system

----------


## jefe

> I have been an advocate for the EZFit NBL.  Their new one is smaller than what we have.  
> Starting with accuracy.  Extremely accurate, as long as you maintain it.  Steps, drills, custom shapes, custom bevels.  A very powerful machine.  All custom edging data, including chemistrie and drill data can be stored for easy retrieval.  
> Pricing depends on several factors, but expect 85K - 95K.  Consumables are not cheap, and i do recommend sticking with MEI consumables.  We tried multiple third party options, and found that they ended up costing more in the long run.  
> We use the Santinelli LT-1200 for all of our traces with the z data enabled and the max data points, mainly for all of the FF that we produce.  We will be adding the Briot Gravitech next year, primarily for rimless and nylor.  
> Throughput will depend on product mix.  We average 8-10 pr/hr, as we process a good amount of steps, drillss, Lindberg/ici berlin style metal grooves and ARs on it.
> 
> The investment, IMO, is worth it if you process a lot drills, chemistrie, T and steps (mostly for suns and sport goggles) and ARs.  The EZFit NBL is great for ARs w/hydros.  Otherwise, the ROI may not be worth it.


You said pricing depends on several factors.  What are the factors?  Is MEI good to deal with?  Can I use my Briot Attitude blocker for the lens shapes?  Is it much better than a new ME-1500? Could this possibly be the last edger I would ever need?

----------


## lensmanmd

1.  Pricing does depend on contracts/business size.  
2.  Your Briot blocker is useless for the NBL.  The NBL is a no block solution.   You won’t need a lensmeter, either.  
3.  It’s faster than the ME1500, though the ME will polish better, and will handle high minus (12 and higher) better.  
4.  It may not be the last edger needed, but with a LEXCE as the sidekick, which is priced much lower than the ME1500, and is quite capable of high minus edging…..considering the cost of the 1500.  

Food for thought.

----------


## dima

You Can use briot blocker for tracig shape or you can ask for photo tracing with mei camera.

@lensmanmd I think new mei ezfit have a better polish and it is smaller than old ezfit  but nidek is aw.

Mei and nidek are the best

----------

